# DNS Angebote?



## Darian (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe verschiedene Domains bei nic.at direkt bzw. bei internic registriert.
Ich hatte immer meinen eigenen DNS Server und suche jetzt ein Angebot, bzw eine Möglichkeit die Domains in Zukunft brauchbar zu verwalten.

Sprich so ein Tool wo ich praktisch meine A. MX Einträge für Domains+Subdomains einstellen kann?

Ist da vielleicht bei nic.at bzw. internic schon was dabei? Habe da bis jetzt nichts gefunden.
Oder gibt es sonst irgendwo billige Angebote mit DNS Server und Weboberfläche?

lg und danke für eventuelle Infos
Darian


----------



## m1chaelH (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Darian,

bist du schon fündig geworden?

lg
Michael


----------

